# A Christmas Story at the Rainbow Bridge



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

*







 A Christmas Story 







*​ 
December is the best month of the year at the Rainbow Bridge. For the dogs there is snow to romp in and the angels always have time to toss snowballs for them to chase. The cats enjoy patting at the snowflakes as they fall, and then curling up near the fireplace for a nice winter's nap.

But it is the lights that make this time so special. Winter on the Earth, their former home, is a time of lengthening darkness, and in December candles glow all around the globe beginning with Chanukah, the Festival of Lights, and continuing on right through the New Year's festivities. At the Bridge the glow of these candles is reflected in all of the trees, and in the hearts of every Bridgekid as they observe the month in their own special way; with memories of the lives, and the loved ones they left behind.

For most it is a time of quiet joy, but each year there are always a few who draw apart..
Near to midnight, "home time" on December 24 Charlie realized someone was missing from the Hale gathering. "I'll be right back," he told his siblings. He passed many similar groupings as he hurried down the well worn path, many friends called out to him, but he only acknowledge the greetings with a wave and continued on. The path ended at the Rainbow, and there he found a small group of newcomers, each sitting quietly, alone. One of these, the missing Sandifur, was crouched at the very edge, his stumpy tail twitching rapidly, as he stared at the scene below. 

"You are missing the party, little brother," Charlie said.
"I don't care," replied Sandifur, "I don't like Christmas anyway. "

Charlie only smiled. "I felt the same way my first year. Do you remember your very first Christmas with Mom and Dad? Remember the new scratching tree they gave us that year, and the catnip mice? And remember all the good things we got to eat? That was a great time, wasn't it?" Sandifur nodded, still gazing intently below. "I want to go back."
"I did too, " Charlie said, licking gently at his brother's ear. "But we can't, baby brother. This is our place now." "But it's Christmas, and Mom and Dad miss us so much. Look, mom is lighting a candle right now, just for us and she is crying."

"Christmas Eve is her time to remember, little one, but tomorrow she will pass out the presents to all of our brothers and sisters, and she will be happy again. I want to show you something. Come with me."
Together the two kiddens climbed the arch of the Rainbow, and at the very top Charlie stopped. "Do you see that big silver cloud over there? Watch closely."

As Sandifur gazed the cloud began to swirl and gradually an image came into view. The clearing where he had left his family, and a larger gathering around the big, glowing pine tree. He could see the dogs, many more of them than when he had left, playing fetch and tug of war, and the kiddens, so many kiddens, sleeping in a heap, their soggy catnip mice forgotten in the grass. 

Suddenly the kiddens all woke up, and the dogs ceased their play and stared into the darkness beyond the clearing, tails wagging in greeting. 
And then, much to Sandifur's amazement, two humans stepped into the light."
"Hurry, Charlie, we have to go back," he said. " Mom and Dad, they're here!"
"Not just yet, Sandy. That cloud is our Window into Tomorrow. 
Come back with me now, and join the others. The reunion will come. We have been promised."

Sandy reluctantly pulled his gaze away from the vision of the future, and followed Charlie. They found the others waiting for them at the base of the rainbow. "Is it time?" Charlie asked.
Terrie nodded, "They are waiting." 
All of the Hale Bridgekids drew together, and looked over the edge, and along the entire length of the rainbow similar groups were gathered, all looking down at their former homes. 

Suddenly the light of a million candles from the Earth met the glow from the Rainbow Bridge. "Now," Charlie whispered.

In unison three words were repeated again and again, and as they were spoken they merged with the bridge of light, flowing from the rainbow to the earth, and back again in ever increasing brilliance, and the colors of the rainbow merged with the light. "I love you," they all said, and the love entered every heart of the pet parents on earth, and the hearts of those who gathered at the rainbow.

"Merry Christmas, Mom and Dad," Sandifur whispered again, watching the lights slowly fade. "I love you. I will be waiting."

"I will look ahead for there is our tomorrow."


_Marion Hale _


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful and sad story.... and in tears again.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

This is my favourite Christmas story ever.
Thank you for sharing it for so many who need to see this right now. :")


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, so sweet! I'm crying at my desk again..


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh my, that is the first time I have read that story. It is beautiful. Kinda hard to type right now because of the many tears. I know someday I will see my babies at the Bridge.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

The message from the Bridge:

"I love you. I will be waiting."
"I will look ahead for there is our tomorrow."


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

And again, the time of the year when memories are coming back like ocean waves to the sandy beach to remind us on something we've never forgotten. Lots of smiles and tears thinking of you my Buddy and many others I got to know and love in those years I've spent on this forum. Hope you are all playing together young, happy and healthy again.

Merry Christmas Bridge babies, we love you, we miss you and we will be together again.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> And again, the time of the year when memories are coming back like ocean waves to the sandy beach to remind us on something we've never forgotten. Lots of smiles and tears thinking of you my Buddy and many others I got to know and love in those years I've spent on this forum. Hope you are all playing together young, happy and healthy again.
> 
> Merry Christmas Bridge babies, we love you, we miss you and we will be together again.



Ok, you've made me tear up again..miss our Bridge babies so much..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This says it all-



> "I love you. I will be waiting."
> "I will look ahead for there is our tomorrow."


Merry Christmas to all our Bridge kids, I know they are whole again, enjoying life, and celebrating Christmas while they wait for us. 

I'd like to believe they are providing comfort to someone who left their beloved companion behind when they passed and are also there for someone who was never able to have a dog during their life for whatever reason. They have found a new job while they wait for us.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> And again, the time of the year when memories are coming back like ocean waves to the sandy beach to remind us on something we've never forgotten. Lots of smiles and tears thinking of you my Buddy and many others I got to know and love in those years I've spent on this forum. Hope you are all playing together young, happy and healthy again.
> 
> Merry Christmas Bridge babies, we love you, we miss you and we will be together again.


I couldn't read this before now, but today I did and yes it still made me cry. I hope with all my heart that we will be reunited with the our precious fur babies, the thought of that keeps me going and comforts me in many ways.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all our angels who are patiently waiting on the other side.

My heart is hurting for those who are having their first Christmas without their beautiful ones. Hope it gets easier for you, you know life takes new shapes and forms but our hearts will never stop beating with love for those who are not with us any more. There will be always a tear or more and loads of beautiful memories on days like this one.

Sending you many hugs and love from Charlie and me.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Merry Christmas to all our angels who are patiently waiting on the other side.
> 
> My heart is hurting for those who are having their first Christmas without their beautiful ones. Hope it gets easier for you, you know life takes new shapes and forms but our hearts will never stop beating with love for those who are not with us any more. There will be always a tear or more and loads of beautiful memories on days like this one.
> 
> Sending you many hugs and love from Charlie and me.


Merry Christmas, V! Most of us know how it feels that first Christmas without a beloved furbaby. What a sweet message!


----------



## sterling18 (Oct 31, 2016)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Merry Christmas to all our angels who are patiently waiting on the other side.
> 
> My heart is hurting for those who are having their first Christmas without their beautiful ones. Hope it gets easier for you, you know life takes new shapes and forms but our hearts will never stop beating with love for those who are not with us any more. There will be always a tear or more and loads of beautiful memories on days like this one.
> 
> Sending you many hugs and love from Charlie and me.


Thank you for the kind thoughts. Yes, you're spot on, first Christmas without Scout has been difficult. It also explains why my wife decided for us to visit her family - get me out of the house.

This story was a very sweet story. It's gotten quite misty here.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

This story always brings tears to my eyes and some kind of peace too and I hope it could do the same for the others. I know there are many today missing their goldens and the other wonderful doggy friends too like I am missing my Buddy. 

Merry Christmas to our dear angels, we love you, we know you are waiting and we too look ahead for there is our tomorrow.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

First time reading this. Wow. Can't help but cry hope for hugs and puppy kisses from Ranger.


----------



## Simbadoo'smom (Dec 15, 2017)

Thank you. This is beautiful and so sweet. I lost my precious Simba this year about two weeks before Christmas and Christmas was very difficult for me. I would have skipped it altogether if I could have. I am heartbroken and miss him so much, but this forum and this beautiful story helps. I truly believe I will see him, and other pets I have lost, again. He was/is so special to me. Until we meet again at the Rainbow Bridge my love.


----------



## Simbadoo'smom (Dec 15, 2017)

*Ranger*



golfgal said:


> First time reading this. Wow. Can't help but cry hope for hugs and puppy kisses from Ranger.


 I am so so sorry to hear of the loss of your sweet Ranger. His life was way too short. He's waiting for you at the Bridge now and is happy and healthy and he knows how much he was and is loved.


Dohna


----------

